# SSL-VPN CONFIGURATION



## dcngibson (Feb 26, 2014)

Can some help please:
The subject is SSL VPN (Using GNS3)
I have setup an ssl vpn and his working using AAA authentication method. But have not be able to get it to work using certificate authentication method. In fact, I need some who can give me a working configuration: See here under for my setup:
1. ASA 5520 with IOS 8.4
- inside interface: 192.168.100.0/24
- outside interface: 192.168.137.0/24
- dmz interface: 172.100.100.0/24

2. Microsoft Windows server 2008 as domain controller and active directory
3. Microsoft Windows server 2003 as member server hosting the certificate services
- Domain server IP: 172.100.100.2
- certificate server IP: 172.100.100.3
4. Windows XP sp3 as client machines
IP: 192.168.100.0/24
5. SSL VPN configuration
a. NAT configuration
b. Address pool 192.168.100.100 – 192.168.100.150
c. Split tunnel option: Tunnel network list below
d. Access-list implementation
Note: I will appreciate any already existing working SSL-VPN configuration.
Dcn Gibson


----------

